# Solved: LITE-ON DVDRW will not burn DVD



## junglejeff (May 26, 2004)

I have new Lite-On 16X, DVD Dual Layer DVD+/-RW Drive, Model SOHW-1673S that doesn't want to burn -R DVD's for some reason.

It does burn a CD but not DVD. O/S is XP Pro up to date as of 6-14-05. The was installed to replace a non-functioning CD burner. CD reads & burns are working. 

Any suggestions would be appreciated. It came with Nero & all software has been installed. Drivers appear to be from the XP & I did not see any available on the CD.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

OK well what are you trying to burn, what media you using, what options are you using?


----------



## junglejeff (May 26, 2004)

Memorex -R DVD media. Was just trying to test unit with any files - no video or anything complicated just plain data. Tried to drag & drop & tried to use nero as well windows gives some funky write error before the files even go to the temporary copy area. Again when I put the CD-R in it works like it should, but the -R DVD it chokes from the get go & starts comes up with copy errors before even trying to write.

You know how when you drag in drop in XP it goes to a temporary space & then second step is to hit the write button - well it errors immediately during the first step - so you never get to the point where you can hit write. I thought oh well maybe it needs a format, but the format box in nero is greyed out - so it seems more like a driver error or maybe there's something disabled in XP that I'm not aware of.

I checked the LITE-ON site and the latest firmware appears to be from December 2004.Drive was manufactured in Feb 2005 so for now I'll assume it they put the December firmware in it. (it's not at my current location - so I can't check).

TIA for any suggestions. I thought about trying some different DVD media, but it almost appears like XP's not seeing the drive as a DVD-Burner.


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

The built in burner with XP doesn't burn to DVD, only CD, hence your errors. You'll have to use Nero to burn to DVD. The format button is greyed out in Nero because you don't format or erase a DVD-R disc, only a DVD +/-RW disc.
What version of Nero are you using?


----------



## junglejeff (May 26, 2004)

Okay Moby thanks. So the DVD RW's are treated the same as CD RW's with the format issue, but XP doesn't burn DVD's so there really not a problem except learning to use Nero to burn with. I'll check the version of Nero & ask for further assistance if I continue to be a gumby with the Nero interface


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Try using CDBURNERXP PRO. It's more user friendly and will do a good job for you.


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

junglejeff said:


> Okay Moby thanks. So the DVD RW's are treated the same as CD RW's with the format issue, but XP doesn't burn DVD's so there really not a problem except learning to use Nero to burn with.


You are correct


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

Tidus, wash your mouth out with soap and water - Nero is king


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Well, my version is the OEM Suite... and it's more of a Joker than a King...   I did use it for my last two ISO burns though


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

Fair enough, and the programme you recommended is a good free one 
It doesn't bother me that I don't know what half the buttons in Nero actually do, I just like the colour.


----------



## junglejeff (May 26, 2004)

Jeeze - what did I start. 

Anyway for closure here is the scoop. Unknown to me the computer had Nero version 5 for CDRW's already installed & when I installed Nero version 6 (bundled) it did not install properly & only the non-DVD version 5 was functioning. 

I uninstalled version 6 & had to manually delete version 5 as it would not uninstall - then I removed all instances of Nero in the registry. 

After that version 6 installed properly & now it works perfectly.Thanks for steering me in the right direction & I'll test the other S/W when I get a chance.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

:up: sweet


----------



## KiloVideo (Jun 18, 2005)

Does Nero play well with others? What I mean is, my workflow is with TMPGenc as my source comes from VHS and TMPGenc cleans up VHS great! So I've been using the TMPGenc .m2v files in MyDVD Delux. Anyone know if Nero will accept .m2v files? I haven't touched Nero since the late 90's.

TIA


----------

